# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Baba Jusuf Myzyri (1881-1956)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

         BABA JUSUF MYZYRI
                  (1881-1956)

              Kur e humb rrugën nji njeri,
                Të gjithë brengat i mendon,
                Shok i bahet nji bari,
                Hajde sonte nkasollen tonë 
                               -Jusuf Myzyri


         Jusuf Myzyri ishte vjershëtar, muzikant, besimtar e këngëtar popullor nga Elbasani, por që në gjithë Shqipninë i doli zani

         Lindi në Elbasan në vitin 1881. Rrjedh prej një familje të varfër.  Që në vegjëli e në rini ka punue si zanatli. Nuk ka ditë me shkrue as me lexue, sepse asnjëherë në shkollë ska pas mundësi me shkue!
         Jusuf Myzyri, ndonëse ishte i pashkolluem, rrethanat e jetës ashtu qëlluen, ishte njeri i ditur, i ngritur, i ndritur
         Ata që e kanë pas rastin ta shoqërojnë, ta dëgjojnë, kështu tregojnë. Ibrahim Hasnaj, e kishte takuar për herë të parë në vitin 1936, e më vonë e zuri mik, dëshmon se në muhabete, biseda, Jusuf Myzyri, ishte në nivel akademik 
         Jusuf Myzyri ishte njeri i urtë me plotë kuptimin e fjalës e mbi të gjitha e pasunonte një edukatë me të vërtetë për tu admirue. Ai kishte njohuni rreth mjaft problemeve filozofike të jetës, që i kishte fitue veçse me vemendjen, heshtjen e urtësinë që e karakterizonte.
        Që në vegjëli u shqua  për zërin e ëmbël të tij. Që në rini të gjithë befasoheshin me talentin e tij. Krijonte vjersha, krijonte këngë, të cilat i shoqëronte me violinë, që u përhapën në Elbasan, Tiranë  e në të gjithë Shqipninë
      Pa ditur as shkrim, as lexim, pa njohur asnjë notë muzikore, shumë shpejt, Jusuf Myzyri u ba vjershëtor, këngëtar popullor, artist e kompozitor
      Është folur e shkruar se Jusuf Myzyri është autori i rreth 100 krijimeve, ilahi, vjersha e këngë popullore, por për këtë krijimtari, mjerisht,  askush deri më sot, nuk ka paraqitur ndonjë dëshmi! 
      Sipas poetit Ibrahim Hasnaj (1912-1995), i cili e kishte mik që në vitin 1936, në librin  me titull JUSUF MYZYRI - NJI LULE E BUKUR, mbledhur, redaktuar e shpjeguar prej tij, 1970, janë gjithsejt 17-të kangë.
      Kangët janë këto:

1.	Dritës tate xhevahir
2.	Nji lulishte me trandofila
3.	Spaske pasë ndoi pike mëshire
4.	Kur hyna në portë tkalasë
5.	Harab u bana un i mjeri
6.	Ma mire npyll se nqytet
7.	Si mësova unë garibi
8.	Errësinë e pyllit
9.	Iku Nata, aguan Malet
10.	Dashunia si rrufe
11.	Kur pata një Lule tbukur
12.	Paskam pas fatin e zi
13.	Dëshira
14.	Kumuria
15.	Asht i lumtun Elbasani
16.	Esencës së Bukurisë Dielli
17.	HAXHILLIKU

    Ky libër është botuar nën kujdesin e Kryegjyshit Botëror të Bektashinjve Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi,  Tiranë, 2003
    Jusuf Myzyri, përveç që ishte vjershëtor, kompozitor, kangëtar, ka qenë edhe besimtar. Besimtar e pjestar i rrugës shpirtërore islame, me përkushtim, devotshmëri,  në tarikatin Bektashi.  
     Kryegjyshit Botëror të Bektashinjve Ahmet Myftar Dede i përkushton një vjershë-kangë me titull:
     Esencës së Bukurisë  Dielli.,
       Ku, ndër të tjera, thotë:

Si dielli kur lind nmëngjes,
Bukuria ashtu të njifet,
Më vrave me syte zez,
Me nji armë që nuk shifet.

Vetë më vret, vetë më shëron,
Se Ti je mëshirë plotë,
Hem mpërzen, hem më afron,
Ske ba kurr ndoj punë tkotë


       Kryegjyshi Botëror i Bektashinjve, me qendër në Tiranë, Ahmet Myftar DEDE, për shërbimin që i ka ba
këtij tarikati, e ka gradue me titullin:
Honoris Causo  Jusuf Myzyri - Baba i Bektashizmit.

   Jusuf Myzyri, për këtë titull, për këtë nderim, udhërrëfyesit të tij, Ahmet Myftar Dede, këtë kangë ia këndon me përkushtim:


       HAXHILLIKU

Për Haxhillik jam tushkue,  
Besimin tem ta baj ispatë,
Vall, a do tjetë  thonë për mue,
Për me sos në Kryegjyshatë?

Më erdh nji burr i pa prit,
Më tha: Pse ecën tu mendue,
Ata vetë tkanë thërrit,
Edhe ti duhet shkue.

Mos kërko prej të Mirit,
Gjithë motin me ato të jeshë,
Shtjerë kryet në Port të Pirit,
Shpëtimtarë atë do keshë.

Mos kërko andej  këndej,
Rri aty ku vune kryet,
         Asht Ahmet Myftar Dedej,
         Ju vë re me të dy sytë.

         Natë e ditë i baj shyqyr,
         Më shtiu në rradhën e burrnisë,
         Pije kupën or Myzyr, 
         Për ashikun e pleqnisë. 

     Baba Jusuf Myzyri ndrroi jetë në vitin 1956, në moshën 75 vjeçare, por kangët e tij vazhdojnë të jehojnë në të gjitha trojet shqiptare 

       Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## FLORIRI

I ka te bukura kenget Jusuf Myzyri

Mua me pelqejne sepse jane te tjeshta dhe shume shume njerezore

Disa thone qe ky ka qene berber lol dhe ka pas talent per te kenduar, pervec kesaj kenget me te bukura i ka improvizuar, dmth frymezime te castit.

----------


## xho1

Jan kang shume te bukura,nji avaz i mocem qi te sjell knaqesi shpirtnore,pra besoj se kto kang nuk do te vdesin kurr.

----------


## woodstock

> I ka te bukura kenget Jusuf Myzyri
> 
> Mua me pelqejne sepse jane te tjeshta dhe shume shume njerezore
> 
> Disa thone qe ky ka qene berber lol dhe ka pas talent per te kenduar, pervec kesaj kenget me te bukura i ka improvizuar, dmth frymezime te castit.






> Jan kang shume te bukura,nji avaz i mocem qi te sjell knaqesi shpirtnore,pra besoj se kto kang nuk do te vdesin kurr.



E vertete edhe une i degjoje me endje...

----------


## murik

Ka qene edhe homoseksual ky Cufi, bile nje pjese e madhe e kengeve te tij i dedikohen jetes homoseksuale.Ndoshta nuk e dinit,por tani qe e dini mund ta veni re kollaj kete fakt po ti kushtoni pak vemendje lirikes. C'po vjen nji vapor me vela, thone se osht manifakture,ngarku plot o me dylbera, ishalla knej kan me zbarku..

----------


## woodstock

> Ka qene edhe homoseksual ky Cufi, bile nje pjese e madhe e kengeve te tij i dedikohen jetes homoseksuale.Ndoshta nuk e dinit,por tani qe e dini mund ta veni re kollaj kete fakt po ti kushtoni pak vemendje lirikes. C'po vjen nji vapor me vela, thone se osht manifakture,ngarku plot o me dylbera, ishalla knej kan me zbarku..


Mos ja fut....Fjala Dylber perdoret gati se ne te gjitha poezi-e-prozat(bejtet) dervishane,dhe nenkupton dashuri e forte per dicka...
E sa per ate se a ka qene a jo...nuk e di...ashtu sic nuk di se cili antare ketu mund t'jete!

----------


## exxtreme

> Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë
> 
>          BABA JUSUF MYZYRI
>                   (1881-1956)
> 
>               Kur e humb rrugën nji njeri,
>                 Të gjithë brengat i mendon,
>                 Shok i bahet nji bari,
>                 Hajde sonte nkasollen tonë 
> ...


zdi nese me lejohet me pyt kon ndegju per SHEH AVDYLKADER HOROSANI NGA PRIZRENI .Z.MEXHID A KI DIJENI PER ME SHTJELLU N'FORUM JOM KURRESHTAR ME DIT MA SHUM PER TO  ????

----------

